# Massive Probleme G29, lenkt nur nach links



## JanJake (12. August 2019)

Hallo, 

dachte mir mal, gönnst dir ein G29, ewig schon gewollt und jetzt klappt es mal. Aber was ist? Nichts läuft! 

Lenkt nur nach links, die Software von Logidreck ist einfach zum Kotzen. Werde mir auch nie wieder etwas von dem Laden holen!

Installiere ich die Gaming Software, die abgrundtief schlecht ist, habe ich auf meinem G930 kein Ton mehr. Habe ich die Software nicht drauf, läuft alles, zumindest mit dem Headset. 

Aber das G29 läuft einfach in keinem Spiel, egal ob F1 2019 oder ETS2, immer nur lenkt das drecks Teil nach links und macht gar nichts. Pedale, Schaltung etc funktionieren. 

Hat wer eine Idee? Außer wegwerfen?


----------



## Chinaquads (12. August 2019)

Schonmal dran gedacht, dass das Lenkrad einen defekt haben könnte ?

Den Logitech Support angeschrieben, der ist sehr gut und zuvorkommend.


----------



## JanJake (12. August 2019)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht, dass das Lenkrad einen defekt haben könnte ?


Nicht bei einem neuen Gerät. 


Chinaquads schrieb:


> Den Logitech Support angeschrieben, der ist sehr gut und zuvorkommend.



Wenn ich im Netz gucke was der Support sagt... ähm... eher das schlimmste was es gibt. Die ganzen Software Probleme sind keine einzelfälle, sondern die Regel! Kumpel von mir hat auch ein G930 und G933 und hat genau die gleichen Probleme mit allem wie ich. 

Wüsste ich wo meine PS3 steht, würde ich GT5 testen, aber keine Ahnung wo die liegt.


----------



## manimani89 (12. August 2019)

Hab ein g920 und 0 Probleme. Auch die Logitech Gaming Software drauf?


----------



## Elistaer (12. August 2019)

@JanJake schaut beide mal bei Windows 10 und schmeißt die Skype App davon runter das verursacht die Probleme sowohl beim g930 als auch G933 das hatte ich auch.

Zum Lenkrad fällt mir auf Anhieb nur die Kalibrierung ein welche hier Probleme macht. Ich habe das Driving Force GT mit der alten Software und habe es erst dort dann im Spiel Kalibrieren müssen.

Soweit ich weiß muss bei ETS der Haken bei kombinierte Achsen raus, bei F1 weiß ich es nicht. Das hat immer Probleme verursacht bei mir. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zombie82 (12. August 2019)

Ich kenne sehr viele die ein aktuelles Logitech Lenkrad haben und jeder von ihnen ist damit zufrieden. Einer von diesen Bekannten hatte aber am Anfang ähnliche Fehler und es lag an einem Defekt... ja, an einem nagelneuen Gerät, welches direkt aus der Verpackung geholt wurde. 
Bei der Menge die Produziert wird, kann immer mal ein faules Ei dabei sein, tausch das Teil um und sieh wie sich das neue Gerät verhält.
Wenn es die gleichen Probleme machen sollte, kannst du ja deine Schimpftiraden wiederholen.


----------

